# Squid® Bomblets



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Not that anybody gives a durn... But I'm starting to send these out again...

Granted these aren't as good as a box of RASS, but what y'all want FER FREE!?!? <G> Not every CigarLive Bomber likes the loud thunderclap of complete annihilation... HAH!

Beware!


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> Not that anybody gives a durn... But I'm starting to send these out again...
> 
> Granted these aren't as good as a box of RASS, but what y'all want FER FREE!?!? <G> Not every CigarLive Bomber likes the loud thunderclap of complete annihilation... HAH!
> 
> Beware!


:huh_oh:


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Squid is back!


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

So we will see you in March, right?


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Darren's Godiva said:


> So we will see you in March, right?


HAH! You are the first victim... <G> Hope that Rocky Patel is a brand you enjoy!


----------



## GatorMike (Sep 23, 2007)

Nice squid, I like your zippo work too.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

GatorMike said:


> Nice squid, I like your zippo work too.


Y'all ever enjoyed Royal Jamaican before? HAH!

Victim #2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Why the new Avitar?


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

baboruger said:


> Why the new Avitar?


I was wondering the same thing. Where is the squid?


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

cybervee said:


> :huh_oh:


DOOD! You better be a fan of Gurkha Seegars!!! <G>

Victim #3...


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

baboruger said:


> Why the new Avitar?


[email protected]#$$%^&**^$% HAW!!!

Baboruger is VICTIM #4!!! Hope y'all like Camacho seegars! HAH!!!!!

Squid strikes again!


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

FOUR VICTIMS!!! And that was in about fifteen minutes... <G> That's enough for this thread... Many, many more will be happening in the near future... There a Social Group called "CigarLive Bombers (Pro's Only)"... HAW! Y'all little people can keep dreaming! CigarLive SmackTalker #1 ROOLZ!!!


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> FOUR VICTIMS!!! And that was in about fifteen minutes... <G> That's enough for this thread... Many, many more will be happening in the near future... There a Social Group called "CigarLive Bombers (Pro's Only)"... HAW! Y'all little people can keep dreaming! CigarLive SmackTalker #1 ROOLZ!!!


So why the new avatar? I like it, but sort of miss the self-portrait of the Squid.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

baboruger said:


> So why the new avatar? I like it, but sort of miss the self-portrait of the Squid.


Just decided to change it and show some of my work instead... <G> No real reason except that...


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

I like the old Avatar better--coming down from your annual smack talker meeting I see!

Oh and I like the #5 better--HaH!


----------



## Daver3283 (Jul 8, 2007)

Nice looking work, it's good to have that old CL spirit back too Squid!


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

tobacmon said:


> I like the old Avatar better--coming down from your annual smack talker meeting I see!


SHEESH! Is Squid here to please everybody who hates anything new? "Put it back! We want it how it always was! <G>" And I will return to the Squid Avatar eventually...


----------



## GatorMike (Sep 23, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> Y'all ever enjoyed Royal Jamaican before? HAH!
> 
> Victim #2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:lol: Bring it cephlopod. I want to see what you got!:wazzapp:


----------



## brianhewitt (Jul 10, 2007)

So all you gotta do to receive a "bomblet" is respond to this thread?

There's gotta be another squid image worthy of an avatar out there somewhere... You need a Squid for all seasons. One with garland and lights for Christmas, a green hat and red sideburns for St. Patties, etc.

I dig the lighter work- it's a cool idea. The problem I have is my lighters never seem to last. If I did what you did, I'd have a drawer full of pretty lighters that don't work... That is until my wife secretly threw them all out! :lol:


----------



## brianhewitt (Jul 10, 2007)

Here's a couple to get you started with your collection. :teacher:


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

What is the new avatar ?

Edit: Never mind. I see it now.


----------



## GatorMike (Sep 23, 2007)

brianhewitt said:


> Here's one to get you started with your collection. :teacher:


Lol, reminds me of the cloverfield monster.


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

I question his lingo... "bomblet" just sounds like something he scraped off the front lawn.


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

bobaganoosh said:


> I question his lingo... "bomblet" just sounds like something he scraped off the front lawn.


Let's see his bombs then we'll make that call... although I am leaning towards front lawn scrapings atm


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Four little Squid® Bomblets went out this day... Oh my! They won't take out a city block, but y'all might lose a few fingers if not careful. Guaranteed that *nobody* owns anything quite like these... <G>


----------



## Harpo Marx (Jan 3, 2008)

bobaganoosh said:


> I question his lingo... "bomblet" just sounds like something he scraped off the front lawn.


... --- ..- -. -.. ... / -- --- .-. . / .-.. .. -.- . / ... --- -- . - .... .. -. --. / ..-. .-. --- -- / - .... . / -... .- - .... .-. --- --- -- :arghhhh:


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

bobaganoosh said:


> I question his lingo... "bomblet" just sounds like something he scraped off the front lawn.


Jealousy is soooooo obvious... <G>


----------



## Sea Jay (Jan 28, 2008)

Squid "bomblet"


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Lok17 said:


> Let's see his bombs then we'll make that call... although I am leaning towards front lawn scrapings atm


SHEESH! Why do I even bother to reply to you! You haven't even joined the CigarLive Smack-Talkers® Social Group! You're no better than... Uh... Erm... Anyway, just watch out! <G>


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Harpo Marx said:


> ... --- ..- -. -.. ... / -- --- .-. . / .-.. .. -.- . / ... --- -- . - .... .. -. --. / ..-. .-. --- -- / - .... . / -... .- - .... .-. --- --- -- :arghhhh:


Heh... Sorry Harpo, but Squid® speaks only English, Latin, Spanish and Texan... <G>


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

It's not jelousy. Just because I am the president of the "I love squid" fan club, and own a Squid® Bobble-head doll, and just because I bought stock in the "hello kitty" empire upon your loving adornment of the product... doesn't mean there's anything wrong with me!
It's certianly not JELOUSY... all that means is... if any of it were true... I SHOULD BE PUT IN A FREAKIN' LOONEY BIN! (Then we could be roomies!)


----------



## Harpo Marx (Jan 3, 2008)

architeuthis said:


> Heh... Sorry Harpo, but Squid® speaks only English, Latin, Spanish and _*Texan*_... <G>


:baffled:


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

bobaganoosh said:


> It's not jelousy. Just because I am the president of the "I love squid" fan club, and own a Squid® Bobble-head doll, and just because I bought stock in the "hello kitty" empire upon your loving adornment of the product... doesn't mean there's anything wrong with me!
> It's certianly not JELOUSY... all that means is... if any of it were true... I SHOULD BE PUT IN A FREAKIN' LOONEY BIN! (Then we could be roomies!)


Heh... Truthfully, that hurt! I'll be out from under the four-shrinks-per-week-thing at the end of February... Although not actually confined, the events of this past October put me really close to it... <G>

And Sanrio Corporation is still a good investment!


----------



## Harpo Marx (Jan 3, 2008)

Here's a new avatar for you squidy....

http://farm1.static.flickr.com/224/508067030_69762e6dd7_o.jpg

:biggrin:


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> Heh... Truthfully, that hurt! I'll be out from under the four-shrinks-per-week-thing at the end of February... Although not actually confined, the events of this past October put me really close to it... <G>
> 
> And Sanrio Corporation is still a good investment!


sorry squidster. didn't mean to be calous.... I will further control my outburst to be confined to simple insults like asshat and assclown... and maybe an occasional knob-gobbler.

I'm glad to hear your doing better.


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Hey are there pictures of these Bomblets in your album? If so...NICE


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

Harpo Marx said:


> Here's a new avatar for you squidy....
> 
> http://farm1.static.flickr.com/224/508067030_69762e6dd7_o.jpg
> 
> :biggrin:


that damn thing resembles a fried "sponge bob square pants"... that's good...


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Harpo Marx said:


> Here's a new avatar for you squidy....
> 
> http://farm1.static.flickr.com/224/508067030_69762e6dd7_o.jpg
> 
> :biggrin:


HAW!!! If ya wanna know, just research the posts on CigarLive as most of it's readily available... Squid® was hit from about eight different directions with deaths, suicides, thefts, and a bunch of major annoyances... All of this happened in about a two week period. And by the way, I've already apologized, here on CigarLive, as much as I'm *ever* gonna apologize for my aberrant behavious... Anybody still offended by what I may have done in the past; sorry... <G>


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

baboruger said:


> Hey are there pictures of these Bomblets in your album? If so...NICE


Yep... (additional text because of vBulletin)


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

bobaganoosh said:


> sorry squidster. didn't mean to be calous.... I will further control my outburst to be confined to simple insults like asshat and assclown... and maybe an occasional knob-gobbler.
> 
> I'm glad to hear your doing better.


Ass-Hat is the best newly-created word I ever read! <G> Still 20th Century but it's great!


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

Squid? Is it alright if I post pictures of your new tattoo on this thread???

I think it suits you well... you might want to pump up those girly biceps tho.


----------



## Sea Jay (Jan 28, 2008)

I am falling out of my chair over here!!!!!


LOL


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

bobaganoosh said:


> Squid? Is it alright if I post pictures of your new tattoo on this thread???
> 
> I think it suits you well... you might want to pump up those girly biceps tho.


Obvious fakes... To any SanRio expert that is...


----------



## Paesano (Jan 5, 2008)

This is too damn funny. I can't believe you have any munitions left from what I've seen you put in the air. Do you own a shop? LOL UDAMAN!


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Good stuff Squiddy. Your bombs have been masterful in the past. Humidified properly and just enough slime to make me crave tuna afterwards.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Can I just say--Ut Oh!!!


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

Sounds exciting!


----------



## elmomac (Jan 6, 2008)

*Squid's new avatar*

I can't believe no one else has posted this...

Add this to your collection:biggrin:


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Anybody else received theirs yet?


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

Not yet. But when I do I will post so that everyone knows the extent of your renownedhttp://www.google.com/search?hl=en&safe=off&sa=X&oi=spell&resnum=0&ct=result&cd=1&q=renowned&spell=1 generosity.


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Wow, just got them today! wow they are really cool and well done! Thanks man!!!


----------



## GatorMike (Sep 23, 2007)

Haven't checked today's mail yet.


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

baboruger said:


> Wow, just got them today! wow they are really cool and well done! Thanks man!!!


Yep, got mine today. Very nice and very well done.

I'm impressed, thanks!

:biggrin:


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

Sounds like they could be lady fingers...with a bite!


----------



## GatorMike (Sep 23, 2007)

Got mine today too. Thanx Squid! I'll try to take a few pics.


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

I got bombed by squid! Not with cigars, but with post updates. He was going crazy on the post today and my email alerts where on. Look forward to getting to know you Squid!


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> HAH! You are the first victim... <G> Hope that Rocky Patel is a brand you enjoy!


Squid. Thank you very much for the Lighter-Bomb. That is amazing work you have done. Attached are pics of what I received. I must aplogize for the quality of the pics.

Once again thank you and I am sorry for taking so long to post them. Lots have been going on here at home.


----------



## SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE (May 24, 2007)

Darren's Godiva said:


> Squid. Thank you very much for the Lighter-Bomb. That is amazing work you have done. Attached are pics of what I received. I must aplogize for the quality of the pics.
> 
> Once again thank you and I am sorry for taking so long to post them. Lots have been going on here at home.


Hey Squid.

Those lighters are really cool.


----------

